# Try this Ice Fishing Rig to catch more fish.



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

Works for many species. Just adapt the live bait, jig or lure.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Been using this for years. Thanks for posting.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

So, I see the wisdom in using a drop shot rig, my question however is this. How do you detect the super light bites of crappie, perch, and bluegill if you have the bell weight holding everything down?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Your hook is above the weight the fish bites the hook and pulls on your line.
This will be detected by a strike indicator.
If the fish comes up from underneath the hook, you may not see a light bite.
This isn't the only way to set up an ice rod. It's just one way and it works!


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

I see how it would benefit from bigger fish, but don't see how it would detect light bites and pickups. The way I usually icefish for pan fish is by watching the line. If it goes slack then I have a bite, or just wait for the bigger bite and the pole tug.


----------



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

It is surprising how much bite telegraphs through the line to the rod.


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

I've been using a drop shot rig very successfully up on the 'Berry for cuts. Same concept with a weight on the bottom, with two Gamakatsu Octopus hooks rigged in line ~2' apart (use a palomar knot) then add a soft plastic jig body by hooking it through the nose/head area. Cut'r bugs work great this way, as do gulp minnows...just about anything. The best part of this rig is that you can set that weight on the bottom, then jig your rig without lifting the weight back up. This allows for a very slow descent of the jigs - let them settle down for a ways, the pop them back up. I leave a good 3-4' between the last hook and the weight just for this reason; it'll give you room to play.

One last trick is to use a heavier jig head (say 1/8oz) as your weight and put a small crawdad imitation on it - but only put one drop shot hook above for this setup. We've caught a lot of fish doing this because they see the white cut'r, but as they get closer they see the 'dad on or near the bottom. Just start lifting in fits and spurts and they'll follow that 'dad and slurp it up. 

As for the question about sensing the bite; if you have that weight sitting on the bottom then it's easier to feel every motion, twitch or nibble. I think I can explain it this way: a rod with a load on it requires more force to move it since a rod loads progressively, requiring more force to add additional load. So if you feel the weight through the rod, then the fish has to exert more force in the bite for the rod to bend further - or to even to make it vibrate. With no load on the rod, and a tight line, it takes very little force to start bending the rod or to get it to move. 

I have no idea if that makes any sense...


----------



## willcfish (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes it does make sense. Thanks Meesh


----------

